# Ayuda con fuente de poder!



## Edo (Ago 1, 2006)

Hola a todos, estoy intentando reparar una fuente de poder de un amplificador Behringer. Tiene un cortocircuito entre el condensador de filtro de entrada y la alimentación +V del IC amplificador de potencia, el LM3886. No sé cómo cortar el cortocircuito y cómo se pudo haber provocado, la tarjeta impresa se ve bien.. y no existen componentes entre ambos puntos en el diagrama ¿qué podría estar provocándolo? ¿cómo lo corto?
cualquier idea se los agracerecía

Edo


----------



## joga (Ago 2, 2006)

me gustaria ver tu diagrama para darme una idea de como ayudarte


Saludos desde Mèxico


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 20, 2006)

Edo dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, estoy intentando reparar una fuente de poder de un amplificador Behringer. Tiene un cortocircuito entre el condensador de filtro de entrada y la alimentación +V del IC amplificador de potencia, el LM3886. No sé cómo cortar el cortocircuito y cómo se pudo haber provocado, la tarjeta impresa se ve bien.. y no existen componentes entre ambos puntos en el diagrama ¿qué podría estar provocándolo? ¿cómo lo corto?
> cualquier idea se los agracerecía
> 
> Edo



tienes un corto y de seguro es en el lm quitalo y ya


----------



## akyles (Nov 7, 2006)

Muchas veces,   la mayoria de veces,  los cortos ocurren en los semiconductores.  Si no hay diodos en esa area, es muy posible que sea el integrado que esta en corto.

Akylesmx


----------

